# What is your opinion? about "src.conf "



## fender0107401 (Mar 4, 2010)

It is safe or dependable?

Today, I am very lucky! 

I break my freebsd by a stubid `# rm` command.

But, I backup /usr/src/ and /usr/ports/ before that lucky command.

So, I install 8.0_amd64, restore /usr/src and /usr/ports, after this I recompiled the kernel and userland, then start compile ports.

As a lucky man, I failed with "gnome-doc-utils". Three days ago, I just compile everything, but today I failed.

Three days ago:

I installed 8.0_amd64  (success)
then compile the ports  (success)
then recompile ther kernel and userland (play with src.conf and `# make delete-old`)  (success)

Today:

I installed 8.0_amd64  (success)
then recompile ther kernel and userland (play with src.conf and `# make delete-old`)  (success)
then compile the ports  (fail) x(

In order to delete ia32 and ipv6, I add the following stuff in my src.conf:


```
WITHOUT_INET6=yes
WITHOUT_LIB32=yes
WITHOUT_PF=yes
WITHOUT_IPF=yes
WITHOUT_PROFILE=yes
WITHOUT_BIND=yes
```

After `# make installworld` I run make `# delete-old` to delete the redundant file.

So, I think src.conf result the compilation failure.

Reinstall again:

I installed 8.0_amd64  (success)
then compile the ports (success)


----------



## malexe (Mar 4, 2010)

Is it wise to build without support for ipv6 ?

We will hit the ipv4 exhaustion in a couple of years (month ?).


----------



## fender0107401 (Mar 4, 2010)

malexe said:
			
		

> Is it wise to build without support for ipv6 ?
> 
> We will hit the ipv4 exhaustion in a couple of years (month ?).



I don't know, I use dhcp, and the dhcp server only support ipv4.


----------



## aragon (Mar 6, 2010)

Some options in src.conf can break things.  Try with LIB32 and IPV6 enabled.


----------

